# Wall eye



## polly (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't know if you call it this in the US as well. Wall eye is a DQ over here and although it says that in the breed standards it doesn't say anything else about it. I know in dogs it would be a brown eye and a blue eye but in rabbits I have never seen that happen so what is it and how bad would it need to be for a rabbit to be disqualified. Would say a gray eye with brown speckles be a wall eye or would it be more than that as most iris's do have some colour change in them


----------



## pamnock (Jul 27, 2008)

I've always assumed it to mean the appearance of a Walleye fish with reflective or white pupil. I have occasionally seen this condition in rabbits.

As you mentioned, there is a condition in dogs called heterchromia iridis, which is also referred to as Walleye.

In humans, the condition of Walleye (exotropia or divergent strabismus or lazy eye) refers to the eyes turning outward.

Pam


----------



## polly (Jul 28, 2008)

Blooming heck Pam with all that how on earth are you meant to know which of them will dq your rabbit I have a chin with blue/gray eyes but he has some brown bits in them now i wonder if thats ok or if thats gonna put him off the table. he is a nice looking bun though very small fir his age!


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't think brown bits in a blue/gray eye is considered Wall eye. It may be a DQ under eye color... probably depends on how noticable it is and how close the judges look. The Blue Flemish are supposed to have a blue-gray eye. Noticable brown in the eye is a DQ. (Although I've never seen flecks of brown, I have seen a half brown/half blue eye. The judge did DQ that.)

As Pam said, Wall Eye usually indicatesany condition that causes any portion of thepupil to appear white.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 28, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> Blooming heck Pam with all that how on earth are you meant to know which of them will dq your rabbit I have a chin with blue/gray eyes but he has some brown bits in them now i wonder if thats ok or if thats gonna put him off the table. he is a nice looking bun though very small fir his age!



We call the different colored specs in the eye "marbled". In some of our US breeds, marbled eyes are an accepted color. I'm not familiar with the BRC standard DQ's, so I'm not certain if they consider the specks (marbling)a DQ or not. Brown, blue-brown or blue eyes are accepted in the BRC standard for all breeds. Personally, I would consider the eyes to be an accepted blue-brown color 

Pam


----------



## polly (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks guys for your help


----------

